# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Trámite de Registro Sanitario, renovación y ampliación

## Patriciagro

*Requisitos:*
1.      La Clave de sol de la Empresa o persona Natural con negocio (SUNAT),
2.      Informe de resultados de análisis microbiológico y físico-químico emitido por un Laboratorio acreditado o por el laboratorio de control de Calidad de la empresa.
3.      Información de la empresa solicitante
4.      Nombre y marca del producto.
5.      Declaración de ingredientes y aditivos del producto (dosis, código SIN).
6.      Sistema de identificación del lote
7.      Tipo, material del envase y presentación.
8.      Condiciones de almacenamiento.
9.      Tiempo de vida
10.  Información de la etiqueta.
11.  Pago respectivo en el banco, con comprobante emitido a través del VUCE. 
Nosotros lo asesoramos para obtener un nuevo Registro Sanitario, renovarlo, o ampliarlo, mediante los procedimientos en la página web de la VUCE que es una plataforma virtual desde donde se hace el trámite y el seguimiento, la comunicación con DIGESA y el Profesional que realiza el trámite.
Somos un grupo de Profesionales de Industrias Alimentarias, agroindustriales, Biólogos y Químicos Farmacéuticos que  le brinda asesoría y asistencia técnica para obtener este y otros asuntos documentos importantes. Archivo adjunto 17193Temas similares: Artículo: Digesa revisará proceso de registro sanitario en alimentos de primera necesidad Artículo: Digesa: Conozca las 53 marcas de "chocolate " con registro sanitario suspendido Servicio para inscripcion de registro sanitario Trámite de Registro de marcas en INDECOPI Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA

----------

